# French vets



## krism

Hi everybody. New to this so hope u can help. Travelling to France July and returning on Sunday 1st Aug 2010.First trip to France ever for us and our dog. Can any of you out there recommend an English speaking vet and a site that is near to the vet/eurotunnel? I know we will have to be there probably 48hrs before we travel cos dont know if the vet will be open on the Sunday as we travel home.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zebedee

Hi

>> This << might help.

Dave


----------



## hogan

This is the one we have used for years

Docteur Christiane Petry
Veterinaire
1148 Bd du General De Gaulle
62100 Calais
Tel 03 21 34 77 39

Dont know about sites as we dont use them in France but the aire on the sea front is 5 mins drive or you could use the one at Citie Europe.


----------



## zulurita

If you are travelling back on a Sunday depending on the time you will need a vet appointment either Friday or Saturday.

we usually get the Tunnel shuttle Sunday 08.00 or there abouts so book a vets appointment for Friday 6 pm (18.00).

If travelling Sunday afternoon you could have a vet appointment Saturday morning.
Depends where you are travelling from. We prefer to be a days travel away from Calais so that we do not have to hang around Calais.
You can of course travel between 24 and 48 hours after treatment. Not before or after those times.

We use Forges-les-Eaux vet as the Aire is nearby.

We have also used the vet at Joinville as there is an Aire by the canal.

We have also used the Vet at Arques but that is a much further walk away from the Aire.

You can also look at the French yellow pages : pages jaune to look for vets near where you want to be.

If you would like details on any vets mentioned feel free to PM me.


----------



## krism

Thank you all very much you have posted some really useful information.


----------



## olley

Hi here's a vets map of France started by takefight: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie...49407,1.713867&spn=9.965436,18.413086&t=h&z=5

Olley


----------



## krism

Hey Olly that's Fantastic! Thank You


----------



## PFS600

*VETS BY CALAIS*

Hi, try this camp site, 35 mins from calais, the lady who runs the site also works at the vet so she will arrange this for you when you book

Camp-site La Chaumière

Happy Holidays


----------



## smugglersclose

As mentioned in previous replies you do not need to wait around at Calais just to fulfil the time regulations for the treatment. We normally stop there just long enough to empty the fresh water and replace it with the equivalent weight in alcohol (and some).

We have always found vets en route through this forum or French Yellow Pages or just by checking for places on our outward journey or where we are staying. All the vets we have used seem to be open on Saturdays, generally all day.

These are a few more for consideration

Prayssac (40 mins from Cahors) - (0)565224646

Oradour sur Vayres (south west of Limoges) - (0)555781007

La Flotte en Re (Ile de Re) - (0)546094375

Chateaudun ( south west of Chartres) - (0)237457482

Sarlat (Dordogne) - several can be found using Google search

The ones I have listed are suitable if you are heading straight back to the port from the area but not if you are planning a gentle meander. It is important to check that the relevant pages in the passport have been completed correctly and stamped before leaving the vet. We have never had a problem but have heard of people having difficulties in Calais if the stamp or time of treatment has been omitted by the vet. Apart from the echinococcus and tick treatment the vet should also stamp the section stating that the animal is in good health and fit to travel. On our recent trip we were told our Westie was overweight and advised to give her less 'treats'! She was not impressed (our Westie, not the vet).

Hoping your trip goes well.


----------



## moletrapper

ust starting to find out details myself! hoping to travel with dogs for first time in October

Vets info is great, could you helpful people also let me know if most of these are fairly good with english!! My french isn't bad, but hasn't expanded to vets very well!!!

I had been recommended to take my own wormer and tick stuff, but not sure if it is exceptable?? What sort of price per dog do the vets charge to stamp the passport??

sorry for hijacking someon elses thread but thought it was along the same lines!


----------



## zulurita

Yes it is acceptable to take you own worming tablets and Frontline. If you take your own then the cost could be arround 26€ depending on price increases.

Generally the nearer to Ports eg Calais the dearer the vet is.

We have paid between 25€ and 40+€ per dog.


----------



## geraldandannie

We used the info from:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-65376-vets-at-french-channel-ports.html

and contacted the vet at Ardres via:

[email protected]

and got a very nice reply the next day from Dr Florent DUMONT. We'll get Tess done, and then head up for an overnight at Cite Europe before catching the tunnel back (>24 hours later, of course)

Gerald


----------



## inkey-2008

Our 23kg dog cost 35euro's the vet supplied the treatment. You do notneed to speak French find the tourist office they will call for you. We go to Alencon near Le mans. have an early morning appointment then drive upto Rang de Fliers. Then on the next day to the ferry.

Andy


----------



## fish2010

Hi there all dog lovers.
I have been taking my dog to France for many years and in general I find that the nearer you get to a port the dearer it is to have your dog treated.Having stayed in Ardres where the vet charges by weight, and where I had to pay 85 euro, I asked my local vet what I would pay here for similar treatment for tick and worm. She listed the cost as being a maximum of £10 for the 2 worm tablets and £5 for the tick capsule plus about £10 for a quick examination. She reckoned on a total of between £25 and £30 as being more than fair.I think that some pet owners are being ripped off by some unscrupulous vets. in France and I would advise pet owners to shop around.It is not absolutely necessary to have the vet. speak fluent English as most have a command of our language and together with my poor French we have always managed.I use a vet. in Ploudalmezeau in Brittany and I am charged 35 euro which I feel is fairer than the 50 to 90 euro I have been quoted elsewhere.
If all pet owners used their discretion a fairer system might result.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

*Vets List*

Have a look at the thread on this forum updated today - 'Vet Directory in France?'

I've posted a list of over thirty vets that have been used, and recommended, by Members of this site.

More vets will be added when people give favourable reports of each practice and, hopefully, the list can be extended fairly rapidly.


----------



## Briarose

moletrapper said:


> ust starting to find out details myself! hoping to travel with dogs for first time in October
> 
> Vets info is great, could you helpful people also let me know if most of these are fairly good with english!! My french isn't bad, but hasn't expanded to vets very well!!!
> 
> I had been recommended to take my own wormer and tick stuff, but not sure if it is exceptable?? What sort of price per dog do the vets charge to stamp the passport??
> 
> sorry for hijacking someon elses thread but thought it was along the same lines!


Hi we use Patrick at Forges he speaks excellent english and is about a two hour drive from Calais..........if you search this forum you will find lots of posts about him. Here is one.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-printtopic-1-24647-10-0-asc-viewresult-1.html


----------



## reed

This site is around 1 hour away from the Tunnel

http://www.campinglachaumiere.com/

My advise is to just turn down your volume on your computer when you visit the site.

It's a quiet campsite has spaces for motorhomes and local paths for dog walking. The owners wife works in the near by town in the vets so when you book a pitch online she can also book an appointment for you with the vets, she will probably be there when you visit. The vet we saw last year spoke English, we have book in again for the end of our trip this year.

Vets: http://vet-clin-hautpont-stomer.com/

>>>Or a Translated Page Here<<<

Hopefully this will be the last year visiting with a tent for us before we buy our first motorhome!

Hope this helps.


----------



## leseduts

We always use the tunnel first thing Sunday Morning. We go to the vets in Aulnay du Saintonge, just down the road from the church and fire station. Both Magalie and Christelle speak good English. Tel 0546 33 10 33. If the receptionist cannot understand you she will pass you on to one of the vets. We have Maisie done on Friday morning, travel to somewhere around Chartres stay the night, up to Calais on Saturday, and tunnel Sunday morning.


----------



## AlanVal

We just returned three weeks ago this time used the vet at Arques nr st Omer, lovely aire 2euro a night by the lake .But... Vet 20 walk from aire dog weighed 17k cost 50euro .I did feel this a bit excessive ...The year before at Ardress it was 44euro we asked if we could use our own frontline she said yes but the cost would be the same  .

val


----------



## locovan

We took our own and they charge dearer as you get to Calais but on the whole its around 30euros per dog.
You get by with the language so dont worry.
We used Patrick at Forges and we got there the night before and stayed in the Market Square but there is a large Car park down the road to the right of the Square by the Supermarket M/H's stayed all night there to.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

I use a vet. in Ploudalmezeau in Brittany and I am charged 35 euro which I feel is fairer than the 50 to 90 euro I have been quoted elsewhere.

What is the name of the vet and address please?


----------



## locovan

Clinique Veterinaire St-Nicolas, 1, rue de Neufchatel, 76440 Forges Les Eaus.

Tel. 02 35 90 55 55

or email [email protected]

He likes you to give him a few days notice of your visit,.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Clinique Veterinaire St-Nicolas, 1, rue de Neufchatel, 76440 Forges Les Eaus. Tel. 02 35 90 55 55 

Thanks, I have a downloadable list of French vets recommended by Members and the one you visited is already on the list.

To see the list have a look at the thread on this forum - Vet directory in France?' - although I've added another four to the list this morning.


----------

